# WoW! That positive reinforcement/desensitise



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow! Am I impressed and must admit a little shocked.

Today the lawn guys came to do the lawn. The babies hate that sound. So, I grabbed the Charlee Bear dog treats and started .....it took one time...for them to get it....

They were barking when the lawn guys first came....I said " Quiet "....and when they did I gave them their treat....Wow...it really works.

The guys were here for about 20 minutes...and these pics were taken during the height of the sound....

Mia looking all relaxed......

[attachment=52462:IMG_4458.JPG]

And the dynamic duo...not even caring that the lawn mower was right at the front door and with edging going on...

[attachment=52463:IMG_4456.JPG]

During this time...I alternated between high praise and the 3 calorie treats....it really took their minds off the sound...and really diverted their attention. I am really amazed. Leo was tempted to bark...but then chose to bring his attention back to me...I really praised him them. By the time the guys left...they completey had no interest in what was going on outside...

Thank you so much for all those who have shared their experiences as it really helped me.

Thought I would share as well.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is wonderful Christine. Your babies are just too sweet. :wub: I did the same with Miss Daisy when our lawn crew comes. Now she just gives a few "someone is here" barks which are not loud but it is like her warning call, lol. Comes to me all proud asking for a treat. I give it and then she goes about doing her Daisy daily activities. I just love positive reinforcement and obedience training. It does work wonders. :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ May 14 2009, 10:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776221


> That is wonderful Christine. Your babies are just too sweet. :wub: I did the same with Miss Daisy when our lawn crew comes. Now she just gives a few "someone is here" barks which are not loud but it is like her warning call, lol. Comes to me all proud asking for a treat. I give it and then she goes about doing her Daisy daily activities. I just love positive reinforcement and obedience training. It does work wonders. :wub:[/B]



Aww Debbie thanks. I've used it for other things...but not for the "talking" LOL....but you are so right....it does wonders...and they catch on so fast.... :grouphug:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Congrats! It worked best on Zippy too. She loves to work, and is so funny. Zippy does everything in fast motion. She caught on to the obey command-get goody thing fast lol.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW, that's great. Wonder if that will work on Hannah when it storms. She's a storm chaser,run & bark,run & bark.Drives me & Boo nuts after a while.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Good job...love the pics as well...so cute!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Great job diverting their attention away from the lawnmower! I need to work on "quiet" with London...she is much better than she used to be, but around 4pm every day she will get really noisy for an hour waiting for my husband to come home at 5pm...like clockwork. I had wanted to try the Natural Balance food rolls, but noticed they don't come in Sweet Potato & Venison or SP & Fish, so that's out of the question. 

She does love the Zuke's Mini-Naturals, though.


----------

